# شريك حياتي من فضلك.. افهمني!



## ABOTARBO (18 مايو 2010)

*شريك حياتي من فضلك.. افهمني!
- تحتاج المراة من شريك حياتها الرجل بالدرجة الأولى إلى العاطفة والحب ومنها:
1- التفهّم:
تحتاج المرأة من زوجها أن يتفهم طبيعتها ويقدر مشاعرها ويتبنى أفكارها ويشاركها أحاسيسها، حتى وإن اختلفت عن طبيعته ومشاعره وأفكاره وأحاسيسه.
دعني أيُّها الزوج الكريم أحاورك:
أنت تقول: من غير المعقول ألا تفهم زوجتي كل هذه الأمور...

وأنا أقول: بل إنّها تفهمها... ولكن بطريقتها هي التي تتّفق مع كونها أنثى، وهي ليست خطأ من وجهة نظرها...

أنت تقول: من غير المقبول أن تتكلّم زوجتي بهذه الطريقة...

وأنا أقول: إنّها تتكلّم طبقاً لإسلوبها كأنثى في التعبير... وهو إسلوب ليس بخطأ تصوّرها.
أنت تقول: من غير المعقول أن تتصرَّف زوجتي مثل هذه التصرُّفات...

وأنا أقول: بل إنّها تتصرَّف... ولكن طبقاً لطريقتها هي التي تتسق مع طبيعتها كأنثى، وهي ليست خطأ بالنسبة لها...

وأضيف لك قائلاً: من غير المعقول والمقبول أن تفهم وتتكلّم وتتصرّف المرأة مثل الرجل، وتحاسب أيضاً كأنّها رجل. أتطلب منها يا رجل أن تكون مثلك رجلاً!!

بهذا الحس أيُّها الزوج الكريم ستتوقّف عن إصدار أحكام سلبية على زوجتك.. وبهذا الحس ستتوقّف التساؤلات وعلامات الإستفهام عن رؤية زوجتك للحياة وطريقة تعاملها مع الأحداث التي تختلف رؤيتك وطريقتك إختلافاً واضحاً جلياً... وبهذا الحس يتولّد لديك الإستعداد لإستكشاف طريقة تفكير زوجتك وتبرير الكثير من سلوكياتها المثيرة لعجبك ودهشتك وحيرتك... وبهذا الحس تبدأ في حسن الإنصات لها بأذنك، والتعايش مع أحلامها بعقلك، والتحليق مع عواطفها بقلبك، والإندماج مع مشاعرها بروحك... فيحدث ما تحتاجه زوجتك منك... وهو... تفهمك لها.

2- الرعاية والإهتمام:
إنّ المرأة سريعة التأثر بإهتمام زوجها بها، كما أنّها أيضاً سريعة التأثر بعدم إهتمامه بها.
إنّ إعتناء الرجل وإهتمامه بزوجته، وإشعارها أنّها عزيزة عليه، وإنّها تمثل عنده قيمة كبيرة، وأن لها عنده مكانة خاصّة، سيؤدِّي ذلك بها إلى إخراج أفضل ما لديها لراحته وخدمته، وتصير له أكثر طاعة وألين جانباً وأرق قلباً وأكثر عطاءً.

ولإدراك المرأة باحتياجها للعناية والإهتمام وتقديرها لأثرهما كان من السهل عليها أن تعتني وتهتم بالآخرين، وهذا ما تفعله المرأة بكفاءة عالية في بيتها مع زوجها وأبنائها، كما تؤديه أيضاً مع أقربائها ومعارفها بدرجات متفاوتة. أمّا الرجل فيفتقد مثل هذا الإدراك، فتراه يقصر بدرجات متباينة في عنايته وإهتمامه بالآخرين.

هناك الكثير من الأمور التي قد لا ينتبه إليها أغلب الرجال وهي تمثل للمرأة أهميّة كبرى، إنّها الإهتمام بالأشياء التي تبدو بسيطة بالنسبة للرجل ولكنّها تعني الكثير بالنسبة للمرأة. فالإهتمام بإحضار كوب ماء لها لتشربه، أو إصلاح صنبور ماء مطبخها، أو دعوتها لنزهة خلوية خاصّة بها، أو شراء حلوى محببة إليها، أو غيرها تعني عندها أنّه يهتم بها ويرعاها ويحرص على راحتها وسعادتها... ويحبها. ونسيان هذه الأشياء التي تبدو للرجل بسيطة تشعرها أنّه لا يهتم بها ولا يرعاها ولا يحرص على راحتها وسعادتها ويتجاهلها.. ولا يحبها. ذلك لأن هذه الأشياء البسيطة تمثِّل لها إحتياجات أو رغبات أو لمسات شخصية... نبعت أهميتها من أنّها تخصها هي. ومن أجل ذلك – أيُّها الرجل – إن كانت هذه الأشياء "بسيطة" بالنسبة لك ولكنّها "هامة" بالنسبة لزوجتك فيجب أن تكون بالنسبة لك أيضاً "هامة".

كما أنّ المرأة تحب أن تعامل معاملة خاصّة من زوجها، طالما هي تتمتّع بمكانة خاصّة لديه. إنّها تحب عندما يدخل عليها زوجها وهي في جمع من أقربائها أن يبادرها هي بالتحيّة الحارة والسلام الخاص قبل ان يلتفت إلى غيرها من الناس. إنّ ذلك يشعرها بمكانتها المتميّزة لديه ويرفع من قدرها داخل ذاتها وبين مَن حولها من الناس.

3- الإحترام:
إنّ إحترام الرجل لشخص زوجته يجعله يجل إحتياجاتها ورغباتها وتفكيرها ورأيها ومشاعرها وأحاسيسها وإرتباطه بها والتزاماته معها، كما يدفعه ليوليها إهتماماً كبيراً.

وعندما لا تتلقى المرأة الإحترام الكافي من شريك حياتها فإنّها تميل إلى بذل المزيد من الجهود لإثبات قيمتها واستحقاقها للإحترام كما تميل أيضاً لإخفاء مشاعر حبها له.

وتنال المرأة الإحترام كإحتياج عاطفي نفسي أساسي بوجودها في بيتها حيث تحترم لكونها زوجة وأُم وملكة المنزل. ولذلك كان بحث المرأة عن الإحترام خارج البيت من الأمور العسيرة – وإن كان من الممكن إدراكه – الأمر الذي يشعرها بالتعب والإجهاد النفسي.

ولنا هنا وقفة مقتضبة ضرورية حول الإحترام والتقدير... لأن الفارق بينهما كبير... وكبير جداً.
إنّ التقدير يُعطى كثمن لأعمال ومهام أُنجزت، وهذا يستدعي السعي والكد والتعب. أمّا الإحترام فيُعطى لشخص المرء وماهيته بغض النظر عن قيامه بأعماله ومهامه أو عدم قيامه بها.

إنّ ما تؤدّيه المرأة في بيتها مع زوجها كزوجة وأبنائه كأم لا يستطيع أحد كائناً ما كان أن يقدره حق قدره... لا يستطيع أحد أن يقدر عمل الزوجة الوفية الصالحة... ولا أن يقدر عمل الأُم الرؤوم الحانية...لا يستطيع أحد كائناً ما كان فعل ذلك، ولهذا يجب أن تحترم المرأة لكونها أنثى... ولكونها زوجةً... ولكونها أُماً.

إنّ قيمة المرأة وكرامتها الحقيقية تتحقّق عن طريق "ماهيتها" وليس عن طريق "تقدير أفعالها".
ولذلك عندما تشعر المرأة لا تستقبل الإحترام الكافي فلن يكفيها مطلقاً تقدير الناس لها... إنّها لا ترتوي أبداً من التقدير... بل الذي يرويها هو الإحترام... على هذا جبلت المرأة السوية وفطرت.

إنّ نجاح الرجل في تغطية إحتياجات زوجته العاطفية يكسبها شعوراً بالأمان،
 وهو شعور إن دثر المرأة أشعرها براحة نفسية غامرة،
 فلا إستقرار نفسي للمرأة إذا لم تشعر وهي في ظل زوجها بالأمان، إن فقدان المرأة للأمان يحملها على أن تتصرّف بغير أمان.. فتراها تتوجس من الحاضر القلق...!! وتتحسب للمستقبل المظلم...!! وتخفي عن زوجها ما تصنع وما تشعر... وتدخر دون علمه المال... وتراوغ وتكذب!! 

:download:
م ن ق و ل
*​


----------



## candy shop (19 مايو 2010)

بجد موضوع رووووووووووووووووعه جداااا

ومهم لكل زوجين 

شكرااااااااااااااا ابو تربو 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مايو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> بجد موضوع رووووووووووووووووعه جداااا
> 
> ومهم لكل زوجين
> 
> ...


----------



## besm alslib (19 مايو 2010)

*موضوع كتيرررر مهم *

*والمفروض يكون كل زوجين على اتطلاع عليه*

*لانه ممكن تجاهل نقاط كتيره متل المطروحه يؤدي يتفاقم المشاكل الزوجيه*

*واحيانا لدمار الاسره بالكامل*


*اشكرك اخي على موضوعك الرائع ويستاهل  التقييم *

*الرب يبارك تعبك *
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مايو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *موضوع كتيرررر مهم *
> 
> *والمفروض يكون كل زوجين على اتطلاع عليه*
> 
> ...


*أشكر حضرتك للمرور والتشجيع*


----------



## toty sefo (19 مايو 2010)

موضوع جميل تسلم ايدك​


----------



## النهيسى (19 مايو 2010)

إنّ ما تؤدّيه المرأة في بيتها مع زوجها كزوجة وأبنائه كأم لا يستطيع أحد كائناً ما كان أن يقدره حق قدره... لا يستطيع أحد أن يقدر عمل الزوجة الوفية الصالحة... ولا أن يقدر عمل الأُم الرؤوم الحانية...لا يستطيع أحد كائناً ما كان فعل ذلك، ولهذا يجب أن تحترم المرأة لكونها أنثى... ولكونها زوجةً... ولكونها أُماً.*

شكرا للموضوع الرائع جداا والمجهود*


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مايو 2010)

toty sefo قال:


> موضوع جميل تسلم ايدك​


*  أشكرك للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة*


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> إنّ ما تؤدّيه المرأة في بيتها مع زوجها كزوجة وأبنائه كأم لا يستطيع أحد كائناً ما كان أن يقدره حق قدره... لا يستطيع أحد أن يقدر عمل الزوجة الوفية الصالحة... ولا أن يقدر عمل الأُم الرؤوم الحانية...لا يستطيع أحد كائناً ما كان فعل ذلك، ولهذا يجب أن تحترم المرأة لكونها أنثى... ولكونها زوجةً... ولكونها أُماً.*
> 
> شكرا للموضوع الرائع جداا والمجهود*


*أشكرك للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة




*


----------



## kalimooo (22 مايو 2010)

*

موضوع رائع 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يونيو 2010)

موضوع مههههههههم جدا
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> موضوع رائع
> 
> ...


*أشكرك للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة




*


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يونيو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع مههههههههم جدا
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*أشكرك للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة




*


----------

